# taking rose everywhere



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

well im always on the go and i feel guilty for leaving rose home alone, (unless shes sleeping) so i take her with me, so i was wondering, will this make her sick/stress?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There's the possibility, it would depend on the circumstance. It's good that she is able to sleep. One thing that comes to mind if you had her out of her cage too long at night when she is the most active is that she may not be getting a chance to run like she might want too. This may not be the case with yours, its hard to know because every hedgie is a little different. My two wouldn't do well if I took them to a lot of different places and would get stressed. A year ago or so I took Loken with me on a vacation and he did not like it and was not happy the entire time. He also hated trips to the vets office and it wasn't very far at all, maybe 30 min tops. Sandra doesn't get sick but does get very nervous with trips and will frantically try to get out and will end up pooping from one corner to another cause she is so stressed. Those are for my two though, there may be others out there that don't mind it. You'll get a good feel for your hedgie after awhile and will start to recognize the subtle things they do to let us know how to best serve there wishes lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumo will happily sleep anywhere as long as he is on me and in his blankie. We haven't taken him a lot of places but on short trips he's been fine.

Having said that, I wouldn't dream of having him out of his cage between 10pm and 7am. I think that would really stress him. Like Hedgieonboard said...you just gotta get to know your hedgie, then decide. Generally, during the day, as long as the hedgie can and does sleep, it should be fine.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I do take Teddy Bear with me a lot of places, He comes with me in a fleece lined purse with some scraps in it (nothing else), He is a deep sleeper but he seems perfectly content just coming with me. Although as said it does depend on your hedgehog


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

TeddysMommy said:


> I do take Teddy Bear with me a lot of places, He comes with me in a fleece lined purse with some scraps in it (nothing else), He is a deep sleeper but he seems perfectly content just coming with me. Although as said it does depend on your hedgehog


I think a fleece-lined purse is a great idea. people - especially like ME  - tend to get a little crazy and take everything with them for short outings, when normally, the hedgie would do nothing but sleep anyway during that time. As long as his area is cozy and big enough to move around in, it should be fine.

If I am just walking with Sumo around the neighborhood, I just have him in his fleece bag and he LOVES being carried and sticks his head out, watching what's happening. he's perfectly contnet...his little head resting on my hand...nose a'snuffling...


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > I do take Teddy Bear with me a lot of places, He comes with me in a fleece lined purse with some scraps in it (nothing else), He is a deep sleeper but he seems perfectly content just coming with me. Although as said it does depend on your hedgehog
> ...


So cute.. Its actually really easy to line your purse with fleece i just hand sewed it into the fabric thats in the inside (Dont use a sewing machine, It will sew the outside of your purse :shock: )


----------

